# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Humor fetar nga forumi

## darwin

Po hap kete teme, per ta patur si depozite shkrimesh te propagandes fetare, ne bollek si material keto kohet e fundit, dhe sepse ne fundit te fundit ne jete njeriu duhet te vere buzen ne gaz, pasi ia ben dhe me te kendshme diten.

Pra, do te jete deri-diku, si kendi i humorit ketu te ateizmi..

Do te lexoni shkrime me pyetje-pergjigje, te cilat jane perla te verteta humoristike (per mendimin tim) te cilat nuk do te ishte mire te humbisnin ne faqet e panumerta te temave ketu. Mund te shkruajne dhe fetaret, ne jemi shoqeri e hapur, e rendesishme eshte te nxjerrim Hit-Parade me melodite me te bukura fetare te ritmeve nga tam-tamet e propagandes dhe absurdit.

Ata (besimtaret) do te shperblehen ne menyre modeste nga une nepermjet sistemit te pikeve, ateistet e tjere nuk e di si do e marrin.. Kurse ateisteve do u jap pervec pikeve, mundesi per birra.

fillojme?

----------


## vampiro

_Fakte ka shume qe ekziston Zoti. Kete mund ta vertetoni ne Kur'an ( qe edhe shume here quhet si liber shkencor).

E di qe Muhamedi a.s. e ka pas laboratorin e tij si dhe satelitet rreth Tokes dhe ne gjithsi dhe ka arrit ti dije te gjitha keto gjera ( sidomos krijimi i gjithsis qe spejgohet ne Kur'an ne detaje, eshte i njejt me at cka tash thon shkenctaret ).

Aq shume ka fakte ne Kur'an sa qe sja vlen as te flas 

https://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?p=774839_

----------


## vampiro

_Do te vazhdoj te pergjigjem ne pytjet tua, mirpo kam shume pak kohe.

Jasht-tokesoret qe i permende mu kujtua se ne Kuran tregohet per ekzistencen e tyre !!!


Pershendetje,_

https://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?p=777223
psh  :Kercim pupthi3:  netje

----------


## vampiro

_hm.....Me falni qe kam dal pak nga tema por skam cte bej tjeter???Mu kujtua ku shoku me lart ku thoshte qe zoti e ka vene vulen e tij ne cdo send dhe po ju kujtoj qe kjo vule eshte edhe ne Zemren e cdo njeriu...Nuk ka mjek kardiolog qe ta mohoj nje gje te tille nese e ka vene re ajo mund te shihet shume qarte edhe me sy te lire .....

shikoni foton poshte ...
_

https://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?p=866712
ia ia  :litar:   ooo

----------


## darwin

"...

*Dua te me thuash nese ke degjuar per egzistencen e xhindeve nga te paret e tu,se ka shume persona qe ju kane dale naten, dhe shume rrefehen per kete,madje dhe une vete i kam degjuar nje nate kur po fleja diku,po vraponin neper parketin e derrases nekatin e pare ndersa une isha me nje shokun tim ne katin e dyte,zhurma ishte origjinal sikur nje i rritur te vrapoje mbi parket te derrases,dhe kur vajtem poshte nuk kishte asgje,madje dhe dera hapej dhe mbyllej,dhe kur shkuam poshte nuk kishte njeri,pame dhe jashte dhe asnje levizje,dhe dera ishte e mbyllur.*

Pra leri ato supozimet e tua jo i kane shpiku e ketej e andej,mos u be kaq mendjemadh se nuk te shkon me Zotin te pakten kjo,se mendjemadhesia me kedo te humbet,porse ule hunden dhe dorezohu se nuk po i bindesh mua apo x personi,porse Zotit te gjithesise qe te ka dhene gjithcka ke...."

- - - - - - - - - - - - - 



*origjinali*

----------


## Ryder

> Dua te me thuash nese ke degjuar per egzistencen e xhindeve nga te paret e tu,se ka shume persona qe ju kane dale naten, dhe shume rrefehen per kete,madje dhe une vete i kam degjuar nje nate kur po fleja diku,po vraponin neper parketin e derrases nekatin e pare ndersa une isha me nje shokun tim ne katin e dyte,zhurma ishte origjinal sikur nje i rritur te vrapoje mbi parket te derrases,dhe kur vajtem poshte nuk kishte asgje,madje dhe dera hapej dhe mbyllej,dhe kur shkuam poshte nuk kishte njeri,pame dhe jashte dhe asnje levizje,dhe dera ishte e mbyllur.
> 
> Pra leri ato supozimet e tua jo i kane shpiku e ketej e andej,mos u be kaq mendjemadh se nuk te shkon me Zotin te pakten kjo,se mendjemadhesia me kedo te humbet,porse ule hunden dhe dorezohu se nuk po i bindesh mua apo x personi,porse Zotit te gjithesise qe te ka dhene gjithcka ke.





edhe shif si e fillon fjaline te paragrafi i dyte "pra leri ato supozime"...sikur logjika qe ka perdor te paragrafi i pare esht aq e hekurt saqe ska nevoje as per miratim nga tjeret

kto esht interesante me i studju si krijesa qe jetojn buze lumit, me kuptu patterns ne menyren e tyre te sjelljes, sikur studjon nej tufe dhish te egra, pastaj me i cu rezultatet e studimeve te wildlife channel

----------


## darwin

> 1  *Kujdes! Avokatet e djallit, Rock&Roll dhe Satana.*
> 
> 
> 2 
> a) *UNE JAM TMERRUAR KUR E KAM LEXUAR KETE SHKRIM*A eshte e vertete? Pyes Ateistat........b) Eksperimentet me bimë kanë treguar ngjashmëri... Bimët të cilat ishin eksperimentuar *me muzikën Jimmija Hendtixa të grupit Led Zeppelin* bimët u vyshkën në periudhën 10-të ditore.Në veprimin e rok muzikës së çoroditur dhe përmbajtjes dhe mesazheve të saj, te rinjtë i thithin programet e së keqes. Këto programe kanë për të ndikuar në to që të jenë te ashpër dhe ideator te terrorit. Shumë prej tyre nuk janë të vetëdijshëm për mashtrimet që u bëhen! Shumë adhurues thonë që gjatë dëgjimit të kësaj muzike (Rok apo Heavy Metal) ndjehen shumë mirë dhe ndjehen plot me energji. Por ato nuk e dinë se ekziston edhe energjia negative e cila është e dëmshme.



Titulli i shkrimit eshte i pa-arritshem, gati i pamundur .. --> *Kujdes! Avokatet e djallit,   ... Rock&Roll dhe Satana.*
Po te menjanohet kujdesi, fillon zbulohet nje koncept i pahasur ndonjehere me pare ne terminologjine religjioze, mitologjike dhe letrare (aligeriane).. Qe djalli [ :ftohte: ], kur i vjen ora te dale para gjykates, nuk flet vete perpara gjykatesit, por u perfaqsoka me avokatin e mirenjohur, po te urryer nga cdokush, me emrin Satana..

Hajde njerez, ti sulemi librarive te gjejme se per cfare behet fjale.. studimet tregojne se nen tingujt e muzikes se llojit Jimmija Henditxa, e cila interpretohet aq mire nga Led Zeppelin, metodologjia e kerkimit ka permiresime shume inkurajuese. 

Por keshillat asnjehere nuk jane te teperta.


Nese do te keni prane aktivista te Greenpeace, mos i hyni kesaj metodologjie, sepse mqs mbase do te shkaktoni vyshkjen e vazove te luleve (--> Jimmija Henditxa pasoje!) mund te keni deri konfrontime fizike me to. 


edhe mjaft me muzike te coroditur, moret vesh?

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*origjinali*

----------


## POthuajPOet

O darwin, kjo teme me siguri do kete efekte terapeutike - deri dhe ne zgjatje te jetes me disa vjet! Tashme duhet te te therrasim Doktor darwin, hehe.
 Ky postimi me siper "Kujdes! Avokatet e djallit, ... Rock&Roll dhe Satana" (sigurisht edhe te tjeret) ishte i forte fare. U lodha tu qesh.
Mesova shume gjera...p.sh rreth muzikes se llojit Jimmija Henditxa, rreth muzikes shkaterruese - ndermjet te tjereve - te Madones dhe Elton John (hehe, pale cfare do thote po te degjoje ndonje perbindesh ky shoku!),  rreth deklarates se presidentit (republike presidenciale eshte ky shteti me ket emrin e gjate?) te grupit Red Hot Chili Peppers... e te tjera e te tjera...

Mua me pelqeu dhe fjalia e meposhtme marre nga po ky shkrim:

Po në qoftë se dëshironi të dini se sa djalla keni në shtëpi atëherë numërojini Rok disqet  

E para, sepse kemi foshnjerine gjuhesore te tipit: nje kale-disa kala... nje djall-disa djalla
E dyta, dua qe ky person te ndihmoje ne numerimin e djajve (djallave) te atyre qe perdorin albume mp3 e jo disqe.

Mire thua ti: mjaft more djema/vajza me muzike te coroditur... mjaft more se po na zbrazen kishat e xhamite!... Epo, ndoshta duhen bere meshat me pak rock&roll ne sfond... vetem pak eee...

----------


## darwin

- - - - - - - - - - 
_vijojme me temen_ 

Postimi qe vijon, flet per psikologjine e endrrave.. po ky tipi, i shikon dhe me sy hapur dhe i ka mjaft origjinale.. nejse, ta lexojme njehere:


"...

Mesazh inkurajimi

a) Kete nate pashe nje enderr.*enderrova qe po ecjane rere i shoqeruar nga Zoti, dhe ne ekranin e nates ishin te projektuara te gjitha ditet e jetes time.
*
b) *Ktheva koken mbrapa edhe pashe qe çdo dite te jetes time te projektuara*
si ne filem, dukeshin ne gjurme ne rere, njera ima edhe tjetra e Zotit.*

c) Keshtu shkova perpara deri sa ditetet e mia mbaruan.
Atehere ndalova duke pare mbrapa, pashe qe ne disa vende ishin vete, nga nje gjurme...

d) Keto dite rastesisnin pikerisht me ditet me te veshtira te jetes time,
ditet ma ankth te madhe, frike te madhe,dhimbje te medha...

e) Atehere pyeta:
*Zoti, Ti me the qe do te ishe me mua ne te gjitha ditet e jetes time,
edhe une pranova qe te jetoj me ty, po perse me le vetem ne ditet me te veshtira te jetes time???*

f) Edhe Zoti mu pergjigj:
*Biri im,une te kam dashur edhe te thashe qe do te rrija me ty gjate gjithe,
ecjes te jetes tende edhe nuk do te te lija asedhe nje çast; edhe nuk te lash.*

g) Ne ditet qe ti pe vetem nje gjurme ne rere, ishin ditet kur une te kam marre ne krahet e mi!!!
..."
ka dhe keto 2 ilustrime tema:

  + 



a) Te gjithe duhet ta kene zili kete personazh per keto lloj endrrash shume-ngjyreshe.

b) Gjithekujtueshmeria, pushon se qeni nje veti vetem e ketij zotit, po beheshka dhe e rrefyesit te ngjarjes. _(* --> Ka dhe nje tentative te lehte per reklamim projektoresh, por mendoj qe te mos jete e qortueshme, meqenese nuk jane permendur emra)
_
c) Filmi qenka nje mrekulli e vertete, me perjashtim te disa pikepyetjeve.

d) Jeta ka dhe anet e veta te pandricuara.. rrefyesi yne i historise, kujtohet per kete gje.

e) (Sic ishte e parashikueshme) rrefyesi i ngjarjes e ka te veshtire te gjeje nje shpjegim per ditet e pandricuara (vendosa kete fjale, se fjala Te Erreta do ta hidhte nje hije ogurzeze filmit qe.. po _imagjinolexojme_) dhe drejtohet nga regjizori me pyetje te menduara mire..

f) Ketu kerkohet ndihmen tuaj shpjeguese (ju lutem) se nuk e kuptoj qellimin e paragrafit! _(shenim i darwin)_

g) Gjendja ketu gati njesoj me piken f, por te pakten duket qe filmi ka nje mbyllje fatlume.


Ilustrimeve te temes nga eshte marre pjesa, une po mundohem tu jap dhe tinguj melodike.

 nga Phil Collins, "Jesus, He knows me" 

Cos Jesus he knows me
and he knows I'm right
I've been talking to Jesus all my life
oh yes he knows me
and he knows I'm right
and he's been telling me
everything is alright!

_sa e embel kjo kenga.. gati fillova te shikoja endrra_

(perpara se te ngazellehen besimtaret, duhet te mesojne se kenga eshte nje parodi rreth tele-evangjelisteve, se u kujtova me vonese)


Dikur ryder ka sugjeruar qe keto tema, nuk duheshin hapur ketej nga ateizmi, por duhet te shkonin ne sektorin e "Ndihme nga psikologu".. megjithate, mendoj se kemi te drejte qe te dy _(secili sipas kendit qe veshtron kaleidoskopin, gjate englendisjes)_ per keto dy gjera te ndryshme.. por e siguroj ate se nese nuk thote frazen magjike shtangie-pasoje "Leri supozimet.. ule hunden.. ku e ke flamurin e bardhe?" une do te vazhdoj me vetmohim ne idene time.




Pyetje (e rendesishme) -- *A ngeli njeri pa e marre mesazhin e inkurajimit?*


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*origjinali i temes* 
_(ja vlen te lexohet e gjitha kur te qelloje ndonje dite me shi)_

----------


## POthuajPOet

Gjeta dhe une dicka te lezetshme.
PERHAPNI LAJMIN  E MIRE EDHE JU:

Mrekullia qe deshtoi....... 
Një prift evangjelist mbytet në Afrikën perëndimore përderisa tentoi të demonstroj ecjen e ‘krishtit’ mbi ujë. Një dëshmitar tregon se prifti u kishte thënë turmes së besimtarëve të tij se do të kaloj kanalin (për çka duhet bërë 20 minuta udhëtim me anije) duke ecur mbi ujë. Ai, atyre u kishte thënë se nëse ka besim të mjaftueshëm, do të bëjë atë që e ka bërë ‘krishti’, të ecë mbi ujë. Prifti kishte hyrë në ujë dhe më nuk ishte kthyer, kështu që zyrtarisht konsiderohet se tentimi dhe dëshira e tij ta përsërit mrekullinë e bibles nuk pati sukses....

www.dailyrecord.co.uk

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=72445

AMIN... 1 less!

----------


## POthuajPOet

LAJM I KEQ PER ATA QE "KANE ZGJEDHUR" APO "DESHIROJNE TE ZGJEDHIN" FERRIN SI BANESEN E TYRE TE ARDHSHME!


Kjo eshte nje hipoteze tek e cila arrita me ane te nje arsyetimi fare te thjeshte, duke kujtuar nje copez ne bibel (dhjata e re). Nese duhet ti besojme fjaleve te J.K, na lejohet te hedhim idene se ai eshte nje banor (V.I.P) i ferrit. Duket absurde? Ju ftoj ne nje udhetim ekzotik (falas kuptohet) ne Lindjen e mesme:


Thirrja e Mateut (Ungjilli sipas Mateut)
Jezusi shkoi me tutje dhe pa nje njeri te ulur ne dogane. Quhej Mate. Jezusi i tha: "Eja pas meje!" Mateu u ngrit ne kembe dhe i shkoi pas. Me vone Jezusi ishte i ftuar tek ai. Per te ngrene se bashku me Jezusin dhe nxenesit e tij, erdhen shume tagrambledhes dhe njerez te tjere me nam te keq. Disa farisenj e pane
kete dhe i pyeten nxenesit e Jezusit:"Si ndodh qe mesuesi juaj te ulet ne te njejten tryeze me tagrambledhes dhe lumin e tille te shoqerise?" Jezusi e degjoi kete dhe iu pergjigj:"Mjeku nuk u duhet te shendosheve, por te semureve. C'nenkuptoni kur zoti thote: Une kerkoj nga ju (para se gjithash) jo qe te sillni flijime kafshesh, por qe te jeni te meshirshem. Une nuk erdha t'i ftoj (ne mbreterine e zotit) ata qe mbahen per te drejte, por ata qe pranojne se jane mekatare"

Ja pra, ktu na shfaqet J.K, qe me fuqite e tij hipnotike "okulte" terheq Mateun pas vetes. Nejse, per mua rendesi ka pergjigja e J.K. Sipas fjales se tij, nxjerrim se
ai do te ishte krejt i padobishem ne "mbreterine e zotit"...sepse aty nuk ka te "semure"! Atehere, vendi i pershtatshem qe ai te ushtroje "zanatin e mjekut" (ekzorcizmin, sherimin me prekje, ringjalljen etj) i bie te jete VETEM FERRI!!!

A mos profetet shkojne ne Ferr???
A mos kishin te drejte farisenjte kur thonin se fuqia e J.K per te debuar djajte vinte nga djalli/satanai??? 
A mos ishte J.K thjesht engjelli i rrezuar???
Shkurt - a mos ishte J.K djalli/satanai dora vete???


P.S  darwin, ky post sikur s'ka lidhje me temen dhe ndoshta duhet fshire.

----------


## darwin

Sot gjeta nje teme te vjeter.. tema hapet nga nje tifoz i Amorphis (_hic-besimtar_ me sa kuptohet), me nje pyetje e cila meqenese u behet besimtareve islame mbi fatin e pjestareve te vellazerise se krishtere ne _boten tjeter_, dhe anasjelltas u pyetet dhe te krishtereve mbi fatin e anetareve te ymetit (po per "andej"), merr padashje nje karakter te theksuar provokativ. 

Sic mund te merret me mend, fillon skermitja e zakonshme midis adhuruesve te diellit dhe atyre te henes, derisa nje nga keta te fundit pyet nje nga ata te diellit:

"...

dua te bej nje pyetje

pse Zoti e krijoi njeriun

ose me mire
cili eshte qellimi qe Zoti te ka krijuar ty
..."
_(nje pyetje e tille emerton dhe nje teme te hapur nga DeuS kohe me pare, teme gjate se ciles besimtaret u perpoqen t'i jepnin pergjigje, por nuk ishte dhe aq e thjeshte pergjigja sa e mendonin - shenim i darwin)_

Pergjigja e _diellorit_ permban nje ndershmeri qe haset rralle nder besimtaret e zotit monoteist arabo-judaik:

"...


*Zoti krijoi njeriun per ta deshmuar Veten me fakte! Pa njeriun ekzistenca e Tij nuk do te perligjej OSE nuk do te kishte kush ta besoje.* 

Mua dhe ty nuk na krijuar Zoti, *por prinderit*. Te besojme se neve dyve Zoti personalisht na ka krijuar , atehere genjejme veten dhe synojme aleance te rrejshme. Zoti ka dhene te gjitha komponentet per krijimin dhe vazhdimin e jetes, pra ka dhene fillin, te tjerat i bejme ne! Me thjesht: Zoti ka mundesuar qe dy molekula hidrogjen dhe nje oksigjen te bejne ujin, kudo qe takohen keto rezultati eshte i njejte.: Uji. Kudo qe takohen komponentet tjera krijohen dicka tjeter qe si produkt eshte i parapare ose nuk eshte i parapare dhe nuk behet gje!
..."


Lexojeni si teme, por mos humbni shkrimin e fundit fare.. per fat te keq, mbyllja nuk eshte dhe aq per te qeshur.



- - - - - - - - - - - - - -


*origjinali*

----------


## darwin

Vetem dy fjali te llojit bibliko-kuranor rreth natyres se mosbesimtareve (tonen), sepse paraqesin te verteten e pathyeshme mbi jetet tona, dhe gjithashtu i shkojne temes.


Recitohet fillimisht nje varg nga Kurani, pastaj e merr fjalen shoqja e vet, Bibla:


_(sure Al-Bekare)_
2:7 *"Allahu ua ka vulosur zemrat e tyre dhe veshet e tyre, e ne syte e tyre ka perde, sa denim te dhembshem do te perjetojne"* _(tyre --> mosbesimtareve)_

_(Psallmet)_
14:1 "I pamendi ka thene ne zemer te tij: 'Nuk ka Perendi'. *Jane te korruptuar, bejne gjera te neveritshme; nuk ka asnje qe te beje te mirën.* _(te korruptuar --> mosbesimtaret)_


Pra, nese vargu kuranor na shpall te verteten se perse kemi kete fat, nga nje vullnet i cili eshte shume me autoritar ne veprim sesa shembulli i lojes se dames --> me detyrim dhe percaktim, vargu biblik ben dhe autopsine e vertete shpirterore te jetes sone mediokre, te futur ne mocal dhe te mbushur me ligesi.

Fatkeqsisht, pas ketyre vargjeve s'na mbetet gje tjeter..

..




- - - - - - - - - - 

_(mund t'i perdoren dhe si firma ato dy vargjet.. keshtu, dhe nuk harrohen)_

----------


## DjJ

Me vjen keq qe ndoshta po ta hedhi poshte idene e hapjs se temes.
Por ne radhe te pare tont e humorit ta shpifin (nuk eshte nje konstatim emocional por nje fakt)
Pastajketo gjerat me te cilat ju po mundoheni te talleni kane edhe te miren e vet. pasi njerezit e zgjuar qe i lexojne keto mesazhe ne to ka mjaft argumenta bindes rreth besimit. Pastaj besuat apo nuk besuat ju, jo se nuk ka rendesi, por rendesi ka qe ju na ndihmoni ne transmetimin e mesazheve hyjnore tek te tjeret ju ju duken per te qeshur por atij e ka mend i duken te sakta dhe bindet.
Normalisht pjesa e sakte e atyre mesaheve.
Me falni per vrejtjen por keshtu me duket mua.
P.s. Punen e asaj kenges se led zepelin.
Tash qeveria na ka dhan drita 24 ore.
Bane prove e lene nje bime ne nje dhome ku te vendosni kete kengen 24 ore ne 24 dhe shihne rezultatin. Tek e fundit nje eksperimet i pafajshem eshte. po u tha lulja falin xhenazen.

----------


## darwin

Duke i shprehur falenderimet autorit te shkrimit te mesiperm per korrektesine dhe ndihmen qe permban vete shkrimi i tij ne zhvillimin e temes, dhe duke e siguruar qe kjo teoria e luleve qe vyshken nga muzika e Led Zeppelin, sidomos kur kendojne kengen e tyre te famshme "Jimmija Henditxa" (e ka njeri ta ngarkoje?), eshte teresisht e pakundershtueshme, po vazhdoj me shetitjen time ne boten e cudirave te fese me 2 dukuri te reja. (e di, e di qe ma hodhi poshte idene, ky i shkrimit me lart.. por une po vazhdoj njehere)


1) Shkrimi i meposhtem ben fjale per ndikimin e magjise (  :ftohte:  ) dhe se si mund te ruajme vigjilencen _(ose fundja dhe vaksinohemi njehere e mire)_ nga nje rrezik i tille.

Lexoni me pak kujdes kete pjese:


"... 


*Si e therret (afron magjistari) xhindin?*

Marreveshja mes magjistarit e shejtanit .*Ne shumicen e rastevemarreveshja mes magjistarit e shejtanit kerkon qe magjistari te veproje disa vepra,shirku e kufri te shfaqura e te fshehta qe pastaj shejtani te* cohet ne sherbimin e tij ose I sjell dike qe ti sherbeje.

Ne shumicen e rasteve marreveshja behet midis magjistarit dhe prijesit te fisit te xhindeve dhe ky prijes urdheron ndonje pauses mendjelehte nga fisi I tij qe ti sherbej ketij magjistari e ti bindet atij ne zbatimin e urdhervae te tij psh ndonje lajm per dicka qe ka ndodhur,ndarje midis dy personave, apo bashkimin ne dashuri te tyre apo ta beje burrin qe mos ti afrohet gruas se tij etj qe do ti sqarojm em vone.*Magjistari me venien ne sherbim te xhindit ben ato pune te keqija qe do dhe nese ai xhindi e kundershton ate , magjistari I ben adhurim prijesit te xhindeve apo ben vepra qe I pelqejne atij.Dhe ky priejes ose e ndeshkon ate xhind ose e urdheron ,ose ve nje xhind tjeter ne sherbim te tij.*


...Me kujtohet kur isha duke kenduar nje grua te semure qe e kish kapur magjia e kur I lexova kuran foli xhindi ne gjuhen e saj e tha.

-Une nuk mund te dal prej saj.
Thashe -Pse?
Tha-Sepse trembem se mos me vret magjistari.
Thashe –Largohu nga ky vend ne nje vend tjeter qe nuk e di magjistari.
Tha –Do te dergoje pas meje xhind tjeter qe te me sjelle tek ai.
I thashe po e pranove islamin ose e shfaq pendimin tend me sinqeritet mundet me ndihmen e Allahut te mesoj disa ajete kurani qe te shpetojne nga keto xhinde mosbesimtare et mbroje prej tyre.
Tha –Jo nuk e pranoj islamin do te qendroj keshtu kristian.
I thashe nuk ka dhune ne fe por e rendesihme eshte te dalesh nga kjo grua.
Tha nuk dal.
Thashe –Atehere mne ndihmen e Allahut do te lexoj kuran derisa te digjesh e pastaj e qellova fort e filloi te qaje.
Tha do te dal do te dal dhe doli .E falenderimi I takon Allahut e miresia eshte prej Tij.Dhe dihet sa me shum emohim e gjera te ndyra te beje magjistari aq me I bindur dhe I shpejte ne zbatimin e urdhervae eshte xhindi dhe e kunderta.

..."


Ky ilustrimi i idese me ekzorcizem ishte mahnites.. dmth (vereni!), paska dhe raste kur kryqi u merrka te keqen shpitrave/xhindeve, sepse nevojitet nje dore me e forte per ta zgjidhur problemin me rrenje..  allah - allah (cfare nuk meson njeriu.. sa mire  :buzeqeshje:  ) 


*E gjithe tema*
_(me besoni qe ia vlen te lexohet ndonjehere, se ka shume gjera ...te pahasura me pare.. ne jete)_



2) Tani ia vlen qe te merremi me nje nga dukurite me terheqese dhe mistike natyrore qe eshte zjarri.

Ah, sigurisht qe nuk do e shtjellojme ne kontekst rebelimi mitologjik sepse nuk do merremi absolutisht me genjeshtrat pagane te mitit te Prometeut, por nen kendveshtrimin e te vertetes hyjnore qe vjen direkt nga.. Jeruzalemi (e si mund te ishte ndryshe). Edhe vete Flaka _(meqe ra fjala, edhe tema e ka ne titull)_ hyjnore, pasi eshte permendur fillimisht si nje dialogues _(ose me mire, urdherues)_ i Moisiut legjendar _(me plote kuptimin e fjales - ; qe vjen nga legjendat)_ ka shekuj e shekuj me rradhe qe i bjen ne mend te zbrese vetem ne nje cope kishe ne Jeruzalem ne nje moment te caktuar te vitit.. vete flaka nuk shprehet me fjale, por sikur ta zoteronte nje aftesi te tille me siguri thjeshte do te pohonte te verteten absolute qe patriarket e Jeruzalemit deshmojne prej shekujsh: qe ajo (fenomeni i flakes, pra) u zbret vetem ortodokseve.


"...

*Si ndodh mrekullia*

"Hyj në Varr edhe gjunjëzohem përballë vendit ku Krishti qëndroi i shtrirë pas vdekjes edhe ku u ngjall sërish prej së vdekurish...(tregon Patriku orthodhoks Diodor-i) Çaj rrugën përmes errësirës për në brendësinë e dhomës, ku edhe bie në gjunjë. Aty them disa lutje që na janë kaluar prej shekujve edhe pasi i kam thënë, pres. Ndonjëherë pres disa minuta, por zakonisht mrekullia ndodh menjëherë pasi kam mbaruar lutjet. Prej çdo cope guri, mbi te cilat qëndronte shtrirë Krishti, derdhet një dritë e papërshkrueshme. Zakonisht ka një nuance blu, por ngjyra i ndryshon në nuanca të ndryshme. S'mund të përshkruhet me terma njerëzorë. Drita del prej gurit, edhe duket pothuajse sikur një re mjegulle, por është dritë. Çdo vit drita është e ndryshme. Ndonjëherë mbulon vetëm një gur, ndërsa herë të tjera ndriçon tërë varrin, kështu që ata që rrinë pranë varrit edhe shohin brenda, e shohin të mbushur me dritë. Ajo dritë nuk djeg - kurrë nuk më është djegur mjekrra prej saj në këto 16-vite që kam qenë Patriku i Jeruuzalemit, edhe që kam marrë Zjarrin e Shenjtë. Drita e saj është e një vazhdimësie tjetër nga ajo e dritës së zjarrit nëpër llamba vaji...*Në një pikë të caktuar, drita ngrihet në formë të një kolone, ku zjarri është i një natyre të ndryshme, kështu që jam në gjendje të ndez qirinjtë e mi prej saj. Kur e marr në qirinjtë e mi, dal jashtë edhe ia jap fillimisht Patrikut Armen edhe më pas atij kopt. Pas kësaj ia jap të gjithë të pranishmëve në Kishë."*

Ndërsa Patriku qëndron brenda në Varr i gjunjëzuar përpara gurit, jashtë është errësirë edhe një qetësi tepër e madhe. Mund të dëgjohet vetëm ndonjë pëshperimë, ndërsa atmosfera është tepër e ngarkuar. Kur Patriku del jashtë me dy qirinjtë e ndezur që ndriçojnë fuqimisht errësirën, *një klithmë festimi* jehon tërë Kishën.

..."

Aveee !

Ajo klithma e festimit, eshte me pak mbreselenese sepse nje mendim i thjeshte te thote se nuk duhet te kete motiv tjeter per te cilin ajo njesi turme eshte mbledhur aty. Thjesht mund te sugjerohet qe pasi ceremonia e flakes/ngjalljes mbaron, te organizohet ndonje  GoaTrance massive party, sepse duke patur parasysh gjendjen psiko-fizike te mases, suksesi eshte i garantuar.


nejse, po flisnim rreth flakes..

Fatmiresisht per fabrikat e cakmak-beresve, flakes i eshte mbushur mendja te dale vetem ne ate kishe.. dhe per me teper nuk pranon asnje lloj prezence pervec asaj te patriarkut - e si mund te ekzistonte besimi ndryshe? - sepse eshte shume e ndrojtur. Nuk dihet a ka te njejten origjine qe ka dhe flaka vrasese ne djegiet  masive qe kryente Jehovahu i dhjates se vjeter (padashje, sigurisht), por kjo pak rendesi ka.. rendesi ka qe mrekullia ndodh.. dhe vetem aty, ne ate kishe.. dhe vetem ortodokseve _(sepse te kisha kane pjese dhe katoliket, dhe armenet - marreveshje e noteruar qe perpara se i perfoluri Krisht, sipas 'tregimeve' te kalonte nga kjo bote ne ate tjetren)._ 


Aleluja.. krishti u ngjall! _(dmth, jo tani.. kur te vije dita e flakes)_


*E gjithe tema*
(eshte kryeveper per tu lexuar.. trajton dhe dukuri te apostazise islamike.. me deshmi _reale_!)

----------


## Jimmi_1978

> Pastajketo gjerat me te cilat ju po mundoheni te talleni kane edhe te miren e vet.


Per ate edhe jane hapur per te miren e shoqerise, per te rritur jetegjatesine tone, qe i marrim si defrim por gjithashtu edhe per te miren tuaj sepse ju po i merrni si fakte dhe besoj qe kjo do ju ndihmon te ndjeheni mire.

----------


## D@mian

Lajmet e fundit shkencore, postuar nga Fisniku-student.




> Vander hoven psikologu I njohurë Holandez shpalli zbullimin e tij me te ri lidhur me efektin e te lexuarit te Kuranit dhe perseritjen e fjalës Allah si tek njerezit e semurë ashtu edhe tek ata normalë, profesori holandez konfirmon gjetjen e tij me studime dhe kerkime te aplikuara ne shumë pacientë ,te një periudhe kohore ,mbi tre vjeqare.
> Disa prej pacientëve nuk ishin musliman dhe nuk e dinin gjuhen arabe por u mesuan dhe ia dolen ta theksonin dhe shqiptonin kjartë fjalen Allah: rezultati ishte fantastic sidomos tek ata pacientë qe vuanin nga mërzitja dhe tensioni.
> Eperditshmja arabe “El Uatan” shkruan se profesori ka deklaruar : *“Muslimanet qe mund ta lexojnë arabisht rregullisht Kuranin ,mbrojne veten e tyre nga semundjet psikologjike”*. 
> Psikologu zbuloi se shqiptimi I qdo shkronje te fjales Allah ka efekte te veqanta dhe te papërseritsheme ne organizmin e njeriut”
> Shqiptimi I shkronjes “A” e benë kontrollin e sistemit te frymëmarrjes .Shqiptimi I shkronjës se dytë “L” te dyfishuar (LL) ne arabisht ,qe prekë gjuha pjesen e sipërme te nofullës,krijon keshtu nje pauzë te shkurter dhe pastaj duke e persëritur te njejten pauzë ne menyrë konstante,lehteson procesin e frymëmarrjes .
> Shqiptimi I shkronjes se fundit “H” benë nje lidhje midis mushkrive dhe zemres dhe si rrjedhoje ky kontakt benë kontrollimin e rrafjeve te zemrës.

----------


## Diesel Industry

Shikoni arsyetimin e ktij tipit, quhet muslim 965 
Tema: PRIFTERINJTE PYETIN,HOXHALLARET PERGJIGJEN

pyetja eshte ne lidhje me lirine,si e trajton islami lirine dhe komparacioni i lirise:
Ja sesi pergjigjet : 




> Asnji njeri nuk DETYROHET te futet ne islam me DHUNE.Kushdo qe don te behet pjestar i kesaj feje mundet(duhet te informohet) qe,perpara se ai te ngarkohet me disa detyra dhe pergjegjesi,duhet ti behet e ditur se nese i then ato ligje,detyra dhe pergjegjesi,DO TE NDESHKOHET ,MADJE RENDE DERI NE DENIM KAPITAL,p.sh. me vdekje
> 
> Nje nga ceshtjet per te cilat e jep besen ai qe deshiron te hyje ne islam eshte edhe fakti se,nese ai trathton islamin,eshte i disponuar te denohet me vdekje.
> 
> 
> Sipas ligjeve te islamit,masat ndeshkimore,sic jane denimi me vdekje apo prerja e dores ose gurezimi,kryhet vetem nga shteti


Prandaj kujdes cuna, mblidhni mendjen se ja u cavi kafken ky tipi po bete numra...
Doni te hyni ju ne islam pastaj  doni te dilni prape juve... pse ku ka kshu o... me juve do meremi ne, hyr dil.. ndajeni mendjen nje here e pergjithmone o vlla..

----------


## joss

Ka edhe ne Shqiperi shenjtore, bile bjonde!!

E kane helmuar dhe me pas eshte ngjallur, lajmeroni boten! Dhe me e keqja eshte se nuk e procedojne penalisht per kallezim te rreme ne baze te nenit: *Neni 305*

Kallzimi i rremë 

Kallzimi për kryerjen e një krimi që dihet se nuk është kryer ose për kryerjen e një krimi nga një person që dihet se nuk e ka kryer atë, si edhe, krijimi i provave të rreme me qëllim që të bëhen ndjekje penale, dënohen me gjobë ose me burgim gjer në pesë vjet.



Denoncimi i Eleonorës: Më helmuan


Hegert Koroveshi 
25-05-2007





Udhëheqësja e një sekti fetar, Eleonora Bregu, ka denoncuar vagullt helmimin nga dy persona të maskuar 

Policia: Dëshmia, e paqartë. Nuk ka prova dhe shenja dhune në trupin e Eleonorës 

TIRANË- Rikthehet zonja Eleonorë. E lënë në harresë prej vitesh, në vakëfin e saj në Selitë të kryeqytetit, Eleonora Bregu është kthyer në qendër të opinionit publik me një denoncim të vagullt. “Dy persona më helmuan. Ishin të maskuar, më detyruan të pi helm dhe më kërcënuan se do të më zhduknin si familje”,-ka thënë më së pari për ithtarët e më pas për policinë, udhëheqësja e një sekti fetar që ngjet me bektashizmin, por që nuk është pranuar asnjëherë si i tillë nga drejtuesit e këtij komuniteti fetar. Nga ajo çka mësohet në vakëfin e saj, ka qenë e bija që e ka gjetur atë të pafuqishme për të reaguar. Madje, pranë së ëmës ajo ka gjetur një pusullë, ku përshkruhej gjithçka kishte ndodhur në atë dhomë aty rreth orës 01.00 të mëngjesit. Vajza ka lajmëruar pjesëtarët e tjerë të shtëpisë, të cilët lajmëruan policinë dhe një ambulancë. 

Dhjetëra njerëz që sot e kësaj dite besojnë në fuqitë çudibërëse të Eleonorës kanë rendur drejt vakëfit për të marrë vesh ç’kishte ndodhur, e mes tyre, paraditen e djeshme mbërritën edhe punonjës të komisariatit numër 2 të policisë, që ishin njoftuar për ngjarjen. Pjesë e grupit të hetimit ishin edhe ekspertë mjeko-ligjorë, të drejtuar nga një prokuror i gatshëm. Sipas dëshmisë së vetë Eleonorës, dy agresorët kanë hyrë nga pjesa e pasme e banesës, të maskuar dhe me doreza në duar. Në pohimet që u bëri oficerëve të policisë, ajo shtoi se të dy personat me anë të një sfungjeri i kishin mbajtur gojën hapur dhe nga një shishe e përafërt me ato të serumeve e kishin detyruar të pinte një lëng të bardhë. Gjatë hetimeve, policia bëri të ditur se pohimet e 52-vjeçares ishin tepër kontradiktore dhe në shumicën e rasteve ajo binte në kundërshtim me fjalët e saj. E megjithatë, denoncimi i saj është shënuar nga punonjësit e komisariatit numër 2. 

Policia e kryeqytetit, deri në orët e vona të pasdites së djeshme, është treguar tepër e rezervuar në publikimin e të dhënave mbi ngjarjen. Por burime policore pohuan mbrëmë për “Shekullin” “se nga hetimet e para nuk ka asnjë provë që të vërtetojë helmimin, përveç fjalëve të Eleonora Bregut. Të njëjtin reagim dhanë dhe drejtuesit e Institutit të Mjekësisë Ligjore të cilët u shprehën se: “ dërguam në vendngjarje një grup mjekësh ligjorë të cilët konstatuan se në trupin e Eleonorës nuk kishte asnjë shenjë dhune. Gjithashtu i kemi marrë dhe një kampion gjaku, i cili po iu nënshtrohet analizave laboratorike për të parë nëse në përmbajtje të tij ka substanca toksike”. 

Policia pas marrjes në pyetje të pjesëtarëve të sektit po heton mbi disa pista të cilat mund të kenë lidhje me helmimin e 52-vjeçares. Një nga këto është dhe konflikti disa vjeçar mbi pronësinë e truallit ku është ngritur edhe vakëfi, i cili zë një sipërfaqe të konsiderueshme toke ku përfshihen tempulli, një tyrbe, banesa dykatëshe e familjes si dhe disa ambiente që shëbejnë si zyra për administratën. Pjesëtarë të sektit i bënë të ditur policisë se ndër vite janë kërcënuar dhe rrahur nga njerëz të ndryshëm vetëm për faktin se kanë qënë besimtarë të Misionit Shënjtëror Eleonorë. Ata u shprehën se ky nuk është kërcënimi i parë që iu bëhet, e megjithatë, ashtu si fjalët e udhëheqëses shpirtërore, edhe thëniet e tyre janë marrë me rezervë. 

ELEONORA 

“Dy persona të maskuar hynë nga dera e mbrapme e shtëpisë. Më hapën gojën me sfungjer dhe me një shishe të ngjashme nga ato të serumeve më detyruan të pija në lëng të bardhë. Pas asaj unë humba ndjenjat” 

POLICIA 

Pas marrjes së denoncimit, burime nga policia e Tiranës pohuan se përveç fjalëve të Eleonora Bregut, nuk ka asnjë provë që të vërtetojë helmimin. Ekspertët mjeko-ligjorë pohuan se në trupin e saj nuk ka shenja dhune”

----------


## D@mian

Kureshtja




> Selam alejkum te dashur vëllezër...
> Desha te ju pyes se a përmendet trekëndëshi i bermudeve ne KURAN?
> Çka mund te thotë feja myslimane për ketë fenomen (nese mund ta qujme, ku e dijme fuqin e te madhit ZOT)?




Iluminimi




> Me sa kam informata un, nuk permendet trekendeshi i bermudeve ne Kur'an, por ajo qe un kam hasur ka qen kur kam lexuar librin *"Bised me xhinin musliman" verzioni 2,* aty sqaron punen  e trekendeshit te bermudeve, dhe sipas te gjitha gjasave at fuqi magnetike qe gjendet aty e ka krijuar *Dexhalli, bile edhe ato pjatat fluturuse besohet te jen te tij*.
> Gjith kete arritje te dijenis e ka arrit qysh prej kur ka lindur dhe dijenia eshte ruajtur qe e ka mbledhur neper popujt e zhvilluar, dhe per kete eshte hapa perpara teknologjis njerzore.
> Per njerzit trekendeshi i bermudeve eshte ende nje mister i pazgjidhur, dhe *kush eshte futur ne at zon, me kurr nuk eshte kthyer*, qe ka rezultuar me zhdukjen e shum anijeve dhe avioneve.



Mirenjohja




> Flm ILyrium per spejgimet, pres mendime te tjera...



....per gjithcka tjeter, ekziston MasterCard!

----------

